# Here's my gravely's!



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Here is my 57 L and my 67 LI


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

The one might be a 57 but the other is likely a 72 or later. Giveaway is the control for Direction. Or it was updated. That control started in mid 1972. The 57 also was upgraded as the oil filter and air filters are newer.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

WOW! Sure looks tough. You saying that these are from the 1970s? They look turn of the 20th century!


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

I ran the serial numbers on a site I got off tractor forum and thats the dates that it showed for both of them..


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

Another key item is the decal on the tank. Wasn't used in 67. Attached are 3 pictures of my 67 Custom.


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

The one with the dual wheels is the 67. I will get the serial numbers and post them on here and you can look them up too. The older one has had some mods done to it like the head. Its suppose to have the angle plug.


----------

